

Crittercism Lands $12M From Google Ventures and More for Mobile APM - andrewmlevy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/12/crittercism-lands-12m-from-google-ventures-more-to-help-mobile-developers-monitor-app-network-performance/

======
foobar2k
Huge congrats to the Crittercism team. My company Bugsnag
(<https://bugsnag.com>) also provides error monitoring for mobile apps, but it
is interesting to see Crittercism's shift in focus towards performance
monitoring.

------
rrwhite
Happy to have such a great (and successful) partner for mobile. Good work
Andrew.

------
dangirsh
These guys are awesome. Congrats!

------
emrosenf
Keep up the awesome work guys!

